# how much does a fursuit usually go for?



## Snowykoeld (Nov 13, 2010)

both home made & premade in good detail, i want to know how much to save up for


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

For a high quality suit, custom pre-made, you're looking at about $1000+. Which if I'm not mistaken also covers shipping costs, but I'm not entirely sure. 

For a home made suit, it can be considerably cheaper if you know where to get your materials. For quality, the cost could be about half the price of a pre-made suit. 
Though you also have to take into consideration where the materials come from, because some craft stores don't sell fur.


----------



## Furr (Nov 13, 2010)

Well you can make one from crap laying around your house that will cost you like $10 but you'll end up scaring little children. However if you're looking for a quality homemade full fur suit your looking $400 to $500 depending on the building method you use for just materials. 

A lot of the frequent posters like myself in the Fursuiters section of this forum who take commissions tend to be a little cheaper than the more well known builders as we aren't as renown, so have to undersell ourselves a lot of the time. Averaging quote for a smaller less known fur suit builder can be $800-$1300. For a more well known fur suit builder they tend to be around $1500-$2000.

Keep in mind all of these number are estimated, prices vary between artist and design of the fur suit you want built.


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2010)

Prices I've seen tend to be anywhere from...
well, I'll give you a chart


```
[$200]| Head from inexperienced builder
        | Self-made partial
        | Partial from inexperienced builder
  [$500]| Head from experienced builder or self-made full suit
        |
        |
        |
 [$1000]| Partial from experienced builder or full suit from inexperienced builder
        |
        |
        |
        | Full suit from experienced builder
        |
        |
 [$2000]| Full suit from extremely popular builder
        |
        |
        | Full suit from popular builder with a lot of effort put in 
        |
        |
        |
 [$3000]| You have one of the best suits in the fandom but I would have bought a car
```

All of these prices are ranges though, don't quote me for exactness.


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 13, 2010)

wow, they are expensive!!!! i may just get a head and make a body or get plans and build one myself!


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowykoeld said:


> or get plans and build one myself!


 
It ain't easy. 90% of the self-build suits I've seen have looked like complete crap.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> It ain't easy. 90% of the self-build suits I've seen have looked like complete crap.


 This. It takes a looot of practice, and understanding a 3d image, being able to go from 2d to 3d, 2d again when making a pattern. it's also very time consuming, especially if you are forced to handsew a suit. 

It may be cheaper financially, but it is more expensive in terms of commitment.


----------



## Pine (Nov 13, 2010)

I plan on buying one next year. It might be just below $1000 but it's only a partial.


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> It ain't easy. 90% of the self-build suits I've seen have looked like complete crap.


i guess mine would to, i'm no craftsmen...


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 13, 2010)

Fay V said:


> This. It takes a looot of practice, and understanding a 3d image, being able to go from 2d to 3d, 2d again when making a pattern. it's also very time consuming, especially if you are forced to handsew a suit.
> 
> It may be cheaper financially, but it is more expensive in terms of commitment.


the good thing with having my fursona or however you spell it (i'm new to Furry language) is an Arctic Fox! all white! but i most likly will just not make one if its like, really hard, like i said before, i'm no craftsmen


----------



## Foxfairy (Nov 13, 2010)

It depends on the maker and the type of suit you want. It's way cheaper to make a fursuit at home than it is to buy one, but unless you're a pretty skilled craftsfurson or artist, it's pretty difficult to get one that looks good. Hell, even if you ARE a skilled artist, you will probably make crappy first fursuits. I know that when I started out, my suits were extremely derpy; now they are only slightly derp (and if I'm lucky, not derp at all)

It costs about $200 in materials for a full fursuit, and it will probably take about 50 hours to make.
Inexperienced makers, without a strong reputation, cost less, but there's always the chance that the work will be hobbyist-quality or not particularly amazing. The big plus is that suits are cheaper and wait times are shorter.

Experienced and well known makers are more expensive and you can count on a quality suit, but unfortunately, they can also have really long wait times and can be very expensive.

If you commission a suit, you should look at the artist's reputation-- check communities on Livejournal like Artists_Beware and Fursuitreviews. You can find out if someone has a good or bad or no reputation  Or ask a customer of the artist you're looking at for a review.


----------



## PhantomChicken (Nov 14, 2010)

Snowykoeld said:


> the good thing with having my fursona or however you spell it (i'm new to Furry language) is an Arctic Fox! all white! but i most likly will just not make one if its like, really hard, like i said before, i'm no craftsmen



My first full suit was all white too!  ...although I was a magical pony, not an arctic fox. ;-)

I know most sellers (myself included) do run $800+ for a full suit, and I've seen 1/2 suits for $200-300+. It really depends on what you want and how much detail you want to go into it.



Foxfairy said:


> It costs about $200 in materials for a full fursuit, and it will probably take about 50 hours to make.



Agreed.

If you make it yourself it will definitely cost less. I know my first year of building one for myself it cost about $400 to make because I had to purchase all the materials and equipment. If you already have good access to a sewing machine and glue gun, you're looking at about $200+ for materials... and about 50+ hours worth of work. Also. Start with a drawing, photos, or a model of some sort. Don't just build the image you have in your head... unless you're Michael Angelo, this probably won't work... 

Good luck deciding what to do!


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 14, 2010)

my school's mascot costume is made out of fursuit materials, it is a fursuit! but i'm not a blue jay and i'm not sure they'd let me have it. i'll ask them how much it was and where did they get it


----------



## Foxfairy (Nov 14, 2010)

Fursuits and mascot suits are the same type of costume, so they're made out of the same type of materials  Foam, adhesive and faux fur are used on all different types of mascot-style costumes. Your school probably got their mascot from a professional mascot making company. If the design is not premade, it might cost more to get a suit from a mascot company than to get one from a fursuit maker. And fursuit makers tend to offer more tailoring options


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

:3 you can get a high quality one from me for $900.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

Snowykoeld said:


> my school's mascot costume is made out of fursuit materials, it is a fursuit! but i'm not a blue jay and i'm not sure they'd let me have it. i'll ask them how much it was and where did they get it


 
mascot costumes are generally made waaay better and can be anywhere from $3000 - $20,000 also the materials used are more durable but not as sightly and high maintenance as a fursuit.  but an AUTHENTIC mascot costume will far outlast a fursuit. though, if it's a cheapie mascot suit that they bought on ebay, it's made out of horrible fur and styrofoam.


----------



## Foxfairy (Nov 15, 2010)

DID I MENTION THAT I'M THE CHEAPEST HO OF THE FURRY FANDOM AND MINE START AT LIKE $650 SIX FIDDY SUITY SUITY

If  you're interested in commissioning a suit, there are places you can go to get a quote-- for example, http://www.fursuitauctions.livejournal.com is a good place to go; post what you're looking for and people will respond with quotes.

And finally: while being furry can include wearing a suit, there is no big book of furry that _says_ you need a suit to be a good furry.


----------



## reaux (Nov 15, 2010)

if you're not dead set on having a fursuit of your fursona, you can find good deals on furry auction sites like http://www.furbuy.com/ and http://www.furbid.ws/

buy a premade suit and make it into a new character.  your fursuit doesn't have to be of your fursona!


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

fawn said:


> if you're not dead set on having a fursuit of your fursona, you can find good deals on furry auction sites like http://www.furbuy.com/ and http://www.furbid.ws/
> 
> buy a premade suit and make it into a new character.  your fursuit doesn't have to be of your fursona!


 I highly agree with this.
also check here: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitauctions/


----------

